# Có nên mua máy rửa bát công nghiệp Dolphin?



## nhungkolor (10/10/18)

Thay thế hoàn toàn nhân công cho phần rửa bát, máy rửa bát công nghiệp đang chiếm được lòng tin bởi sự tiện dụng và tiết kiệm hơn so với nhân công thông thường. Được mệnh danh là hãng máy rửa bát số 1 của đất nước Hàn Quốc - Máy rửa bát Dolphin mang đến sự tiện lợi, hiệu quả cao cho các nhà hàng trong việc rửa chén đĩa, *máy rửa bát công nghiệp Dolphin* được trang bị nhiều công nghệ hiện đại.

Máy rửa bát được thiết kế đặc biệt với áp lực nước lớn
Hệ thống tăng cường nước rửa
Đo nhiệt độ cao sử dụng liên tục
Hiệu quả khử trùng ở nhiệt độ cao
Hoạt động tự động dễ điều chỉnh khi người dùng cần
Hệ thống tiết kiệm năng lượng 38% bằng hệ thống tái chế nhiệt độ
Với sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa vòi phun và máy bơm
Thiết bị phân tích hóa chất tích hợp
Trong bài viết sau Hưng Thịnh Phát JSC sẽ giới thiệu tới khách hàng chi tiết những bộ phận của máy rửa bát công nghiệp.
1 Tiết kiệm năng lượng nhờ thiết bị trao đổi nhiệt
Được thiết kế để đạt được hiệu quả năng lượng lên tới 40% máy rửa bát công nghiệp Dolphin tiết kiệm năng lượng nhờ thiết bị trao đổi nhiệt giúp tiết kiệm năng lượng.
2 Đầu rửa và hệ thống vòi phun
Máy rửa bát công nghiệp được thiết kế đặc biệt với những cánh tay cố định cùng 3 vòi phun rửa làm sạch không còn tồn dư chất tẩy rửa.
3 Máy bơm
Để tạo ra áp lực nước lớn, mạnh mẽ hỗ trợ các đầu vòi - máy bơm được thiết kế 1.5Kw. Tuy mạnh mẽ những độ ồn không cao.
4 Hệ thống điều khiển từ xa
Máy được trang bị hệ thống điều khiển từ xa giúp thuận tiện trong quá trình sử dụng, thân thiện an toàn với người dùng.

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THIẾT BỊ BẾP CÔNG NGHIỆP HƯNG THỊNH PHÁT
Địa chỉ đăng ký kinh doanh: Nhà số 3, ngách 20/117, đường Mỹ Đình, Phường Mỹ Đình 2, Quận Nam Từ Liêm, TP. Hà Nội
Văn phòng: Số 368A đường Phúc Diễn, Phường Xuân Phương, Quận Nam Từ Liêm, TP.Hà Nội
Hotline: 0936.005.828
Email: info@hungthinhphatjsc.vn
Website:hungthinhphatjsc.vn


----------

